# Wilier Cento 1 cable question



## anotherguy (Dec 9, 2010)

I mentioned it in the "Calling All Wilier Owners" thread but I am waiting for my Cento 1 to show up. Having heard about the shifting problems that result from the internal cable routing I have a set of Gore Ride-On professional cables waiting to go on. This may be a stupid question but... for anyone who has put these on a Cento before, did you replace the existing housings in the frame with the Gore housings? Trying to sort how the cable system will work on the frame. Any guidance is appreciated.


----------

